# Jari 2-Way Snow Thrower Model W2



## sullymn (Aug 7, 2013)

I just picked this up and don't know a lot about it. I was having trouble finding info about it online and was wondering if it is rare or worth anything. The gas tank was dry and I added a little fuel and it fired up on the first try. Please let me know if this is worth hanging on to or what you think about it.


----------



## sullymn (Aug 7, 2013)

I am a new subscriber but just wanted to say this thing is pretty neat. The top, forward most lever moves from right to left to direct what way to throw the snow. The smaller lever right above the engine engages the auger and forward drive. The drive wheels actually move town and fit in the tread of the tires to propel the thing. Again, anyone with knowledge on one of these or knows any background please share with us!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, cool find! never seen anything quite like it..looks a bit like the late 1950's Homco units..

Rare? yes! very..so rare in fact, that almost no one has ever heard of a Jari! (I never have..) they are pretty much utterly unknown..even among snowblower "hobbyists" such as the people on this forum.

"worth anything"? well..thats another story! 
some things are rare, and in demand..
low supply + high demand = high value.

In the case of this cool machine, its more like:
low supply + no one has ever heard of it, so no one is looking for one, so pretty much zero demand, which means fairly low value.

For the "non collector" snowblower buyer..looking for an old snowblower on craigslist, its worth next to nothing..maybe $25..because those buyers are looking for something much more modern..

But among the very small community of antique snowblower enthusiasts, who appreciate the rare and older machines, I would peg the value of this machine at about $100..
IF you could find a "snowblower collector" who is interested in older machines, and would like to add such a cool old model to his collection..but there is probably one such person every 500 miles or so..the collectors are just as rare as the old snowblowers! 

"real world" value? I would say about $50 is reasonable.

There isnt really an organized "antique snoblower collector market"..the hobby isnt big enough..with things like antique tractors, and certaintly antique automobiles, there is a built-in market..not really the case with snowblowers..old used snowblowers simply arent worth much. 

my advice: keep it! its very cool and very unusual..
would make a great start to an antique snowblower collection! 

See if you can find and post the Briggs engine numbers..we should be able to get a date for the engine from those numbers, which should give us a date for the snowblower itself..(assuming its still the original engine on the snowblower, but it probably is..)

Scot


----------



## sullymn (Aug 7, 2013)

I appreciate the Info Scot! I think that I will keep it! It is storming here in MN now, I will check out the Engine numbers tomorrow and let you know what I find.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It has the same Briggs logo that is on my 1961 Snowbird snowblower:










Its probably somewhere in the 1955 to 1965 range..but the Briggs engines numbers should tell the tale..

Scot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Jari Blower*

Now that's a sweet machine! Congrats on a unique find.
Few know of it, fewer own one so you're in a very small group.


----------

